# DT Axis Wheelset?



## mwanasa

Just purchased a 2012 Roubaix Elite Apex which comes with DT Axis 2.0 wheelset. Just curious if anyone knows more about these wheels - DT Swiss rims/spokes with SRAM hubs maybe? Also wondering if any specs on weight are available anywhere for these. No complaints, so far they seem pretty solid.


----------



## pdainsworth

I am not certain what the story is on the wheels, other than they are loose bearing hubs. They are probably made by Joytech for Specialized for DT... or something along those lines. They are OEM only, thus no weight specs seem to be available. They seem like nice enough wheels for the level of bike they come on. Definitely an upgrade from the last couple of years of CXP22 or 32 rims and generic hubs. Have fun with your new bike, btw!


----------



## Bluechip

My wife just got these wheels on a Spec Ruby. Yes they are quite heavy. 2046g with rimstrips. 873g front, 1173 rear. 24 spokes laced radially front and 32 radially/cross 3 rear. 

The good part was when I switched out those wheels for one of my lighter sets the bike lost 2 lbs.


----------



## mwanasa

Thanks for the info, I'll keep them on for a while (3 kids in college right now) but may put new wheels on my 2012 upgrade list.


----------



## AntelopeTG

I would like to know more about the hubs too. I can't find anything.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Ditto the DT Axis 3.0 on the Expert...


----------



## goldenstaph

Stumpy2011 said:


> Ditto the DT Axis 3.0 on the Expert...


They're ok. Total weight of wheels, OEM tyres and cassette is 2.95kg. Hubs are pretty smooth, not that noisy. I swapped them for a set of Fulcrum 3s, more because I liked they way they roll... and roll... and roll, than because of any real dislike for the DTs.


----------



## REYES

goldenstaph said:


> They're ok. Total weight of wheels, OEM tyres and cassette is 2.95kg. Hubs are pretty smooth, not that noisy. I swapped them for a set of Fulcrum 3s, more because I liked they way they roll... and roll... and roll, than because of any real dislike for the DTs.


What is the weight of the DT Axis 3.0 without tires, tubes & cassette, any idea?


----------



## Bchamber

I just bought a 2012 Allez Evo that comes with DT Axis 4.0 wheelset. Bike as a whole weighs just a hair over 18 lbs, but I'm upgrading the seatpost, bars and stem, which should bring it slightly under 18. I would love to know more about this wheelset as well. I have a Ksyrium Elite front wheel and Aksium rear wheel on my old bike and have thought about swapping. More time on the new bike and more research about the 4.0 wheels will dictate that decision.


----------



## goldenstaph

REYES said:


> What is the weight of the DT Axis 3.0 without tires, tubes & cassette, any idea?


Sorry for the late reply (no excuses, I'm just lazy). Without tires, tubes & cassette, weights are
Front- 831g
Rear- 1036g
Skewer- 65g each


----------



## mrfizzed

curioous as to what size your 2012 allez eve that was a hair over 18 lbs stock was? i was considering a new tarmac that would have been about 16.8 lbs but like $3200 out the store. i can get the allez eve rival for $1600, yeah half the price. with that $1600 I could certainly sep out the wheels and bars and probably make it lighter than the tarmac.


----------



## Wildcats91

*DT Axis 3.0 Wheelset*

I purchased a 2012 Specialized Roubaix Comp, which came with the DT Axis 3.0 Wheelset. I am an experienced rider, having raced competitively for several years. I purchased the Roubaix for winter riding and commuting to work. Regrettably, I did not research the Axis wheels before purchasing the bike, but they looked bullet proof, which was what I was looking for. After one ride I decided to toss them. They take forever to wind up and have a terrible, dead and heavy road feel. In short, they are junk. Specialized should be embarrassed to put them on the bike. I swapped the wheels out for a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elite (lighter yet still durable) with Michelin Lithion.2 23mm tires. I took the bike out for a ride today, and honestly it feels like a completely different bike. The most notable difference is descending. Just a more stable and smoother road feel.


----------



## sandmannn69

Wildcats91 said:


> I purchased a 2012 Specialized Roubaix Comp, which came with the DT Axis 3.0 Wheelset. I am an experienced rider, having raced competitively for several years. I purchased the Roubaix for winter riding and commuting to work. Regrettably, I did not research the Axis wheels before purchasing the bike, but they looked bullet proof, which was what I was looking for. After one ride I decided to toss them. They take forever to wind up and have a terrible, dead and heavy road feel. In short, they are junk. Specialized should be embarrassed to put them on the bike. I swapped the wheels out for a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elite (lighter yet still durable) with Michelin Lithion.2 23mm tires. I took the bike out for a ride today, and honestly it feels like a completely different bike. The most notable difference is descending. Just a more stable and smoother road feel.


Ditto on this post. Swapped out the DT 3.0 wheelset on my 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert with my trusty RS80s for the exact same reason-dead and heavy feel. RS80s transform the bike into a smooth, fast, and stable machine-can't understand why Spesh makes such a great bike then puts such a crappy wheelset on it????


----------



## Devastazione

Wildcats91 said:


> After one ride I decided to toss them. They take forever to wind up and have a terrible, dead and heavy road feel. In short, they are junk. Specialized should be embarrassed to put them on the bike. I swapped the wheels out for a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elite (lighter yet still durable) with Michelin Lithion.2 23mm tires. I took the bike out for a ride today, and honestly it feels like a completely different bike. The most notable difference is descending. Just a more stable and smoother road feel.


I'll second every single word. 
Replaced them with Dura Ace C24 and it felt amazing,the bike just kept on rolling and downhill speed was something else. And on top of that it's 500 grams less on the bike 
Crappy wheels for sure,I should just throw them away,I would even feel embarrassed to sell my bike with those on one day...


----------



## Petersfield

And me too - ditched my Axis 3.0s in favour of Ksyrium SR .. a revelation and also a great aesthetic match with the bike although apparently i can't share a pic with you guys as i haven't hit 10 posts ... jeez


----------



## AntelopeTG

Me too. They flexed too much for me. The rim would actually hit the brake pad when I sat on the bike. I had to cock the caliper so they wouldn't drag. Replaced them with 105 36H, Deep V. Bike feels much more stable.


----------



## dgrubb3

I just replaced the stock tires on my 2012 Roubaix Comp with Michelin Pro 3's since I put a 2" nail through my rear tire on a morning ride. I am amazed at how much faster and smoother they are. Definitely a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## futureEDpatient

I recently replaced my stock tires to Michlelin Pro 4's, but notice no difference at all with the stock tires. Must be the wheels, I have an Allez with stock Mavic CXP22 wheels.


----------



## aloonda

how are these wheels for riders over 270lbs?


----------



## AntelopeTG

You can see what I think of them above. I go 255lbs. I don't think there are enough spokes for us big guys, on the rear anyway.


----------



## tednugent

sandmannn69 said:


> Ditto on this post. Swapped out the DT 3.0 wheelset on my 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert with my trusty RS80s for the exact same reason-dead and heavy feel. RS80s transform the bike into a smooth, fast, and stable machine-can't understand why Spesh makes such a great bike then puts such a crappy wheelset on it????


Probably because Specialized has some sort of agreement (contract) with DT Swiss.

Supposedly, the hubs are based on the DT 240, which is an "average" hub to begin with.


----------



## daniyarm

I have DT Axis 4 and weigh 185 lbs. After about 700 miles of use on pretty good roads the rear wheel is totally out of true. Bad enough that it rubs both brake pads. It's going back to my Specialized dealer today. I'll see if I can get another 2 months out of them and get something lighter and stronger.


----------



## Local Hero

This is one of the major points against the Pro Cardon Crux. 
Specialized Bicycle Components

Why build a sram red bike with sub par wheels? 

I guess they can be used as winter training wheels...


----------



## CmdrDaniels

Huh, glad I found this post. I just found a pair of DT Axis 2.0's online, and was thinking of picking them up as a spare set of wheels for CX season. But maybe I'll keep looking...


----------



## Stumpy2011

My DT Swiss Axis 3.0 rear wheel has developed some play.
(Not sure how many miles I have on the wheels but most likely not more than 1000 probably 700 miles at the most)
Up to a point that it was making some ugly squealing noise when it was touching the brake pads.

I removed the cassette, open the lock nuts, removed the spline and the axle, played a bit with the adjustments, applied some grease etc...
I couldn't really tell what's wrong with it.(It has sealed bearing)
The noise went away, but the play is still there.
Is it time to get new wheel or is there a way to easily fix it ?


----------



## George M

Stumpy2011 said:


> My DT Swiss Axis 3.0 rear wheel has developed some play.
> (Not sure how many miles I have on the wheels but most likely not more than 1000 probably 700 miles at the most)
> Up to a point that it was making some ugly squealing noise when it was touching the brake pads.
> 
> I removed the cassette, open the lock nuts, removed the spline and the axle, played a bit with the adjustments, applied some grease etc...
> I couldn't really tell what's wrong with it.(It has sealed bearing)
> The noise went away, but the play is still there.
> Is it time to get new wheel or is there a way to easily fix it ?


I had the shop tighten the Axel and that fixed the noise I was having and it did the trick. I decided to true the wheel. It had a little bump in it and what a surprise. If I put the seam of the rim on top and let the wheel go in the truing stand that seam would fall to the bottom of the stand pretty fast. I have some Williams 30X wheels that I just put on and they are much better. I'll just keep the other wheels for a spare.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Thanks
Now that I took it a apart and re-assemble it, I feel more confident.
i will take it a part again and try to tighten it a bit and see if it fixes the play.

In any case I am looking for a new, lighter and most likely tubeless wheel set.
Most likely the Stan's Alpha 340 comp at less than 1500 gr...


----------



## Stumpy2011

Got a new pair of Ultegra WH-6700 to run tubeless.
I'm sure those will be a big improvement over the Crapxis 3.0


----------



## trek5200cs

Anybody else have any experience with DT Axis 4.0 wheels? Are they are better than the Axis 3.0? And how so? I am still thinking it might be better to opt for a set of RS80's if I can't quite afford DA 9000 C24's


----------



## tednugent

trek5200cs said:


> Anybody else have any experience with DT Axis 4.0 wheels? Are they are better than the Axis 3.0? And how so? I am still thinking it might be better to opt for a set of RS80's if I can't quite afford DA 9000 C24's


If you already have the DT Axis 4.0... just ride them until you can afford the DA 9000 C24


----------



## trek5200cs

tednugent said:


> If you already have the DT Axis 4.0... just ride them until you can afford the DA 9000 C24


Its a new bike that I pick up today or tomorrow (Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2) and I can pay an upcharge and not have to deal with the DT 4.0's. Or would it be better to have a back up set of wheels? See how it goes with the DT 4.0's? Nothing I've read about the DT 3.0's has been favorable, and the 4.0's don't appear to be a lot different. Not much feedback on the DT 4.0's yet.


----------



## tednugent

trek5200cs said:


> Its a new bike that I pick up today or tomorrow (Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2) and I can pay an upcharge and not have to deal with the DT 4.0's. Or would it be better to have a back up set of wheels? See how it goes with the DT 4.0's? Nothing I've read about the DT 3.0's has been favorable, and the 4.0's don't appear to be a lot different. Not much feedback on the DT 4.0's yet.


I personally have never been impressed with the wheels Specialzed puts on their bikes. I haven't tried their Roval wheels though.

It's probably more due to their crappy hub then the rest of the wheel.

THe hubs that came on my MTB sucks (iirc, came with an Alex rim) as well as my road bike (which had Mavic CXP22 rims)....

the hubs on my cheapo BikesDirect bike that I store at my parents have better rolling hubs....


----------



## gabkr

....for a few years the Roubaix S-works Dura Ace bikes came with the C-24 Dura Ace tubeless wheels. I have them on my Madone,much better comfort and ride compared to previous wheels.


----------



## havanabama

My wife just bought a 2013 Ruby Elite with DT Swiss 2.0s. I'm not a fan either and figure Spesh puts average wheel sets on nice bikes cause real riders/racers will put their own wheelsets just like pedals. Like Zipp 303s and Look Carbon Blade pedals!!


----------



## everything motorcycles

Picked up a Roubaix SL3 Compact about 4 months ago. Getting into cycling big time as I LOVE IT. Been MTBing for about 2.5 years, bought this road bike to build conditioning...and of course, i want to go faster.

Soooooo, I've been told Rol is a good alternative to the Zipps but price from MSRP is nominal. 303's sounds great, but zipp now has what's called a "60" which looks identical but with the aluminum rim for about $1500 vs $2800. Not planning on racing (road). 

But we all seem to 'race' against each other. Thoughts? Are either rims worth the steep investment? Will an entry level (advanced intermediate) like myself benefit? Money isn't quite the problem, but don't like to blow it either:idea:


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

everything motorcycles said:


> Picked up a Roubaix SL3 Compact about 4 months ago. Getting into cycling big time as I LOVE IT. Been MTBing for about 2.5 years, bought this road bike to build conditioning...and of course, *i want to go faster*.
> 
> Soooooo, I've been told Rol is a good alternative to the Zipps but price from MSRP is nominal. 303's sounds great, but zipp now has what's called a "60" which looks identical but with the aluminum rim for about $1500 vs $2800. Not planning on racing (road).
> 
> But we all seem to 'race' against each other. Thoughts? Are either rims worth the steep investment? Will an entry level (advanced intermediate) like myself benefit? Money isn't quite the problem, but don't like to blow it either:idea:


Do you think new wheels will make you faster?


----------



## everything motorcycles

"FASTER", not directly, assuming rotational mass is reduced and aero(dynamics) improved= more efficiency etc.


Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Do you think new wheels will make you faster?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

everything motorcycles said:


> "FASTER", not directly, assuming rotational mass is reduced and aero(dynamics) improved= more efficiency etc.


Didn't you all ready ask this in the Wheels and Tires Forum?


----------



## everything motorcycles

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Didn't you all ready ask this in the Wheels and Tires Forum?


No, you asked me. I asked "benefit". anything else you'd like to instigate me on?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

everything motorcycles said:


> No, you asked me. I asked "benefit". anything else you'd like to instigate me on?


I'm not trying to instigate anything, I just stated that you have already
pretty much asked the same thing in this thread: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/wasting-money-wheel-set-316485.html

I'm sure you'll get the same answers here everyone always gets when asking this question, the best thing you can do is improve the motor, the benefits from a more aero and lighter wheel set are minimal if even noticeable. It sounds like you want to buy new wheels so just buy them, I bought mine because I wanted them, not because they will make me more efficient or aero. I actually just sold a set of 46mm carbon wheels because although they were smooth they felt slower and handled pretty poorly in stronger winds. To help answer your question Rols are probably ok but overpriced, you can do much better with a custom build for less money. The 303's are nice wheels but as you know high dollar and do you really want to spend as much on wheels as your bike cost for very little more than the "Bling" factor for a benefit? The 60's are very different from the the 303's, they are 58mm deep and heavier than the 45mm 303. Good luck!


----------



## Climber04

Great post! I completely agree with that. Just replaced the wheels of my Specialized Roubaix Comp for a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elite S and seems I got a new bike. Thanks for the post, this was very helpful.


----------



## onpaperwings

*Axis 4.0 Disc Wheel Set Weights*



trek5200cs said:


> Anybody else have any experience with DT Axis 4.0 wheels? Are they are better than the Axis 3.0? And how so? I am still thinking it might be better to opt for a set of RS80's if I can't quite afford DA 9000 C24's


I know this is an old post, but I will share my experience. I just purchased a 2015 Specialized Diverge Comp Carbon with Axis 4.0 Disc wheels stock. So far, I have 50 miles on them and I am very impressed with the Axis 4.0 wheels. I know they are not "high end" but they roll very smoothly and I have not noted any flex under power.

Here are the weights:

Front Wheel - 740 grams
Rear Wheel - 940 grams
Both Wheels - 1690 grams (not sure where the extra 10 grams came from!)























I thought about swapping them out with some wheels that I had custom built with DT Swiss 350 hubs and Stans Alpha 400 rims, but they are a bit lighter. My LBS could only give me $200 or so for trade in and this way I can have a road wheel set and a gravel grinder wheel set with knobby tires.

Obviously, DA 9000 wheels are lighter and stiffer, but they are also WAY more money. I would suggest anyone that doesn't have money to burn to keep the Axis 4.0 wheels until they have either worn out the Axis wheels or have the money to upgrade to a nice carbon set.


----------



## robt57

I love all the 'these are sheit' boat anchor typical internet BS. Which serves to do nothing but lower what decent wheels could sell for really, maybe.

The 2.0 Disc Axis that came on my 2014 Roubaix are for sale in new condition, maybe 200 miles of use while I built up something else. I like riding my own builds. 

Are they heavy wheels, it ain't the end of the world. My only real criticism is the radial non disc side front lacing on a 28 spoke wheel. Although I feel no performance issue, just outside my own personal wheel building rules. I also do not like/use straight ga spokes mostly/mainly. Habit.

These weigh under 2100 grams with the G2 Rotors on them without skewers. It surprises me the non disc AXIS are not lighter really, from post/reports in this thread. 

I think for what they are, they are fine. They are what they are, not everything made to race on is needed for even competitive casual riders.

I use 27mm Vit Paves on the Roubaix. I get on my Scott with GP4s and 1600 gram wheels I over accelerated a lot until I calm down. 

The Disc AXIS 2.0s under my 210lb ars do not seem flexy at all. I do get tired faster with heavier wheels and tires when playing with fast guys and tone of accelerations. This is really the only thing I notice about heavy wheels, that and they sure hold up better mostly. 

OTOH, the 28mm tall stiff rims on an already stiff SL4 Roubaix was enough reason to take them off frankly. The WTB Rim XT set I built with 20.5mm high Rims which are lighter and ride better with the same tires.

Perception being everything, I know guy with Mavis Ks with heavy tubes and heavy tires [28 Gators] that thinks [is convinced] it is a good Aero climbing wheelset that are light as can be. BUT, perception being everything, the rider not always thinking his wheels are crappy boat anchors even if they are approaching.... That is good, his brain is not causing a deficiency then. 

Maybe hypnosis could work...  At least self hypnosis apparently.


Yada


----------

